# Gewichtsunterschied Early Rider Seeker 24 und Kubikes 24S trail



## grenobler (29. November 2021)

Hallo, ich suche ein Mounteinbike für meinen 7-jährigen Sohn (127 cm, 57 cm SL).  Der Junge ist motiviert, aber noch Anfänger.  Wir wohnen in einem MTB-Paradies mit vielen tollen Trails direkt hinter dem Haus.  Ausgeben möchte ich, wenn möglich, deutlich weniger als 1000 €.

Habe jetzt gestern bei einem Early Rider Seeker 24 mit 25% Rabatt zugegriffen.  Aber ich habe etwas Zweifel, ob das Rad nicht unnötig schwer ist.  (Ich könnte es wohl noch stornieren.)

Die lieferbare Alternative wäre ein Kubikes 24S trail.  Dieses wiegt etwa 8 kg, das sind 2 kg weniger als das Seeker.  Was mich vom Kubikes abgebracht hat, ist dass es wohl schon „zu gut“ passt und unser Sohn es daher wohl nur kürzer wird verwenden können.  Selbst mit Federgabel waere das Kubikes noch leichter.  (Wobei ich unsicher bin, wie brauchbar diese Federgabel ist.)

Das Seeker 24 hat größere Ritzel, größere Bremsscheiben, dickere Reifen, und eine Alugabel (statt einer aus Carbon am Kubikes).  Aber das erklärt noch nicht den Gewichtsunterschied, oder?  Denkt ihr, dass das Zusatzgewicht des Seekers einfach nur unnützer Speck ist, oder ist es robuster?


----------



## delphi1507 (29. November 2021)

Mach dich nicht verrückt, Gewicht ist nicht alles!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.octagon (1. Dezember 2021)

Kann jetzt das 24er Ku nicht direkt beurteilen denn wir haben nur das 20S. Es ist aber so dass das Seeker ein ziemlich robustes Bike ist und da eigentlich nix unnützes verbaut wurde. Es war zudem, für die Ausstattung echt günstig. Ich vermute dass das 24er Ku eine Kassette mit weniger Spreizung verbaut hat. Am Seeker ist das schon wie an einem "großen" Bike. Außerdem sind die VeeRubber Schlappen am Seeker ziemlich breit und somit schwer. Wenn das 24er Ku wie das 20er ist, dann ist das Bike u.U. deswegen leichter weil weniger robust, d.h. weniger MTB denn Allround-Bike.  Das 24er Seeker wird mein Großer sehr lange fahren, vermtlich zumindest die nächsten 3 Jahre (er ist jetzt bald 7).


----------



## grenobler (1. Dezember 2021)

Danke für deine Einschätzung!

Hat’s übrigens geklappt mit dem Einbau einer Federgabel?  (Wäre eventuell eine Überlegung wert, in einem Jahr oder so.)

Und weißt du, ob es einen Versuch wert ist, die mitgelieferten Reifen auf tubeless umzubauen?  (Ich weiss, dass sie nominell dafür nicht geeignet sind, und dass es dafür eine spezielle Variante gibt.)


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Dezember 2021)

dr.octagon schrieb:


> Das 24er Seeker wird mein Großer sehr lange fahren, vermtlich zumindest die nächsten 3 Jahre (er ist jetzt bald 7).


🤣 Glaub kaum das er dir den Gefallen tut und in den 3 Jahren kaum bzw. so langsam wächst 🤷🏻‍♂️. Zumindest bei unseren sind die Schübe schon massiv🙈.


----------



## dr.octagon (3. Dezember 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> 🤣 Glaub kaum das er dir den Gefallen tut und in den 3 Jahren kaum bzw. so langsam wächst 🤷🏻‍♂️. Zumindest bei unseren sind die Schübe schon massiv🙈.


man wird ja wohl noch träumen dürfen! Außerdem ist es ihm derzeit noch etwas groß. Denke schon dass es ihm eine ganze Zeit reichen wird.


----------



## dr.octagon (3. Dezember 2021)

grenobler schrieb:


> Danke für deine Einschätzung!
> 
> Hat’s übrigens geklappt mit dem Einbau einer Federgabel?  (Wäre eventuell eine Überlegung wert, in einem Jahr oder so.)
> 
> Und weißt du, ob es einen Versuch wert ist, die mitgelieferten Reifen auf tubeless umzubauen?  (Ich weiss, dass sie nominell dafür nicht geeignet sind, und dass es dafür eine spezielle Variante gibt.)


Federgabel mache ich erst wenn er deutlich schwerer wird und auch mehr ballert. Derzeit sehe ich da keinen Wert. Wenn dann kommt die RST f1rst air o.ä.
Tubeless geht mit den Felgen laut ER, aber die Vee rubber sind nicht dafür gemacht, was nicht heißen will dass es nicht funzt.... Sehe aber auch hier nicht den Sinn bei den Kurzen. Die wiegen ja nichts und brettern auch nicht so bekloppt in alles rein...


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Dezember 2021)

dr.octagon schrieb:


> man wird ja wohl noch träumen dürfen! Außerdem ist es ihm derzeit noch etwas groß. Denke schon dass es ihm eine ganze Zeit reichen wird.


Wie groß ist er denn? Meiner sitzt seit er gerade 6 auf 24" 🤷🏻‍♂️. Bzw auch schon vorher(1,12m).. Aber seit 6 (1,17m)kann er damit auch im Gelände sicher umgehen.


----------



## MarkusL (10. Dezember 2021)

24er ist halt nicht gleich 24er…
Bei Scott und VPace z.B. ist das Sitzrohr 4-5 cm kürzer als beim Early Rider Seeker.


----------

